# JFileChooser: das *.* Problem



## Helian (1. Sep 2005)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem: ein FileChooser mit diversen FileFiltern(nur für zip-files und tar-files). Die Filter funktionieren prima, aber wenn ich direkt in der TextBox *.* eingebe, nützt der beste Filter nichts und es werden alle Dateien angezeigt. Gibt es nun also eine Methode direkt auf dieses Textfeld zuzugreifen und die Eingabe generell bzw. *.* zu verhindern?

(So nach dem Muster: FileChooser.TextField.disabled = true...)


----------



## Sky (1. Sep 2005)

Mir fällt spontan nix ein, wie man es "direkt" machen könnte. Aber evtl. kann man das Verhalten mittels "PropertyChangeListener" abfangen und beeinflussen.


----------



## thE_29 (1. Sep 2005)

Mit ein bisi rumgetrickse geht das 



```
JFileChooser f = new JFileChooser();
//blabla die Einstellungen

//vor dem showOpenDialog(...)
((JTextField)((JComponent)((JComponent)f.getComponent(2)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(1)).setEnabled(false);
```


Das sollte das disablen 

So, kann man eigentlich den kompletten Dialog verändern wie es einem gefällt  Hab ich schon paar mal gemacht (man könnte auch Buttons disablen,umbenennen, etc)


----------



## thE_29 (1. Sep 2005)

Nachtrag:

So schauts viel schöner aus 


```
((JLabel)((JComponent)((JComponent)f.getComponent(2)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).setText("");
    ((JTextField)((JComponent)((JComponent)f.getComponent(2)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(1)).setVisible(false);
```

Dann ist die Auswahl nie da


----------



## Sky (1. Sep 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> So schauts viel schöner aus
> 
> ...


 :toll: find ich cool...


----------



## Winny (30. Nov 2005)

Schlechte Ideen.. Wenn sich der Aufbau im FileCHooser im nächsten Release ändern würde, bekommt man nur Class Cast - Exceptions und der eigentliche Effekt den man haben möchte wäre weg.


----------



## Sky (30. Nov 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlechte Ideen.. Wenn sich der Aufbau im FileCHooser im nächsten Release ändern würde, bekommt man nur Class Cast - Exceptions und der eigentliche Effekt den man haben möchte wäre weg.


Deshalb war ja auch meine erste Empfehlung das ganze über einen PropertyChangeListener abzuhandeln.


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

jo... viel schlimmer, wenn dann das auswahlfenster die componennte 1 ist ^^... die wäre dann weg


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

Ändert sich aber nicht und aus 


Bei dem Ding ändert sich sowieso nichts...

Und wenns euch net passt, macht was bessers und/oder baut eine Versionsabfrage ein....


Schlechte Ideen... i glaub i spinn.... Anders gehts gar nicht..


----------



## Roar (30. Nov 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ändert sich aber nicht und aus
> Bei dem Ding ändert sich sowieso nichts...


 ahja? bei mir werfen beide zeilen von dir eine classcastexception mit java 5 und metal look and feel. davon ganz abgesehen kann der filechooser mit jedem lnf völlig nadersd aussehen, wie z.b. der gtk filechoooser.



> Schlechte Ideen... i glaub i spinn.... Anders gehts gar nicht..


anders gehts immer, zum beispiel mit nem propertychamngelistener, oder man schreibt ne eigne UI oder was auch immer...

edit: kommt das jetz in mode olle threads rauszukramen?


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

So Ihr schlaumeiern!

Das Problem bestand darin, das der olle Java 1.5 FileDialog ein Context menü (rechtsklick ) hat und der 1.4er nicht!

So gehts nun bei beiden: (und ist kürzer)


```
JFileChooser fcAuswahl = new JFileChooser();
    if(Double.parseDouble(System.getProperty("java.vm.version").substring(0,3)) >= 1.5)
    {
      ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponents()[3]).getComponents()[0].setVisible(false);
    }
    else
    {
      ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponents()[2]).getComponents()[0].setVisible(false);
    }
```



Der mega "beschnittene File Dialog"



```
if(Double.parseDouble(System.getProperty("java.vm.version").substring(0,3)) >= 1.5)
    {
      ( (JLabel) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(1)).setText("Darstellung wählen");
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(0).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(1).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(2).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(4).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComboBox) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(2)).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponents()[3]).getComponents()[0].setVisible(false);
    }
    else
    {
      ( (JComboBox) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(2)).setVisible(false);
      ( (JLabel) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(1)).setText("Darstellung wählen");
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(0).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(1).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(2).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponent(0)).getComponent(0)).getComponent(4).setVisible(false);
      ( (JComponent) fcAuswahl.getComponents()[2]).getComponents()[0].setVisible(false);
    }
```


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

omg.... er hats nicht geschnallt -.-
du kannst nie wissen, was für eine version der nutzer hat...

es kann sein, dass bei 1.6.0 es wieder anders ist und bei 1.6.1 wiederum anders -.-


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

omg du interessierst mich überhaupt nicht!


Wenns dir net passt nutze es nicht!


Und wenn es bei 1.6 wieder anders ist, baue ich noch ein if ein... (ich kann auf jede Version abfragen wenns dir dann mal recht is...)

Es ist immer noch schöner wenn es gar nicht da ist als wenn da der cursor, etc immer rausspringt...

Und bei Subversionen ändert es sich nicht...

Ich zwing dich weder das du das nutzt noch sonst jemanden und wennst mal in der Arbeitswelt bist, wirst sehen das die da net bei jeder Subversion oder Hauptversion updaten! (Unser Kunde verwendet immer noch 1.4.2...)

Und die 08/15 User interessieren mich sowas von gar net...

Ich versuche nur Leuten zu helfen und wenns bei ihm klappt klappt es. Ich gehe net auf 100 verschiedenen Versionen testen obs klappt oder nicht, da es bei mir geht und bei unserem Kunden auch.

So und jetzt nerv mich net, sondern gib nen schöneren Lösungsvorschlag..


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

es gibt eine event-konstante bei JDialog, die angibt, dass der user im feld eingegeben was eingegeben hat, so kann man sofort drauf reagieren und die anfrage zurück auf *.end setzen!


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

Source dazu!

So und was is nun schöner??

Entweder es ist erst gar nicht da!

Oder es wird immer auf was zurückgesetzt...

(Da kommt man sich vom Programm verarscht vor...)


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

hm... aber bei deiner lösung fällt mir noch was ein..
man kann für alle komponente in einer schleife abfragen, obs eine isInstanceOf(JTextField) ist, wenn ja, sperren ^^
...somit trifft man immer das richtige feld


----------



## Lim_Dul (30. Nov 2005)

Wenn möglich, sollte man möglichst kompatibel schreiben. Und für sowas sind ja die Events und ähnliches da.
Bei der andern Lösung muss man dann explizit dazuschreiben, dass diese Programm nur mit bestimmten Java-Versionen funktioniert. Wenn man das sicherstellen kann - ok. Aber wenn man Programme "für die Welt" schreibt, dann ist es ungünstig wenn es mit neuen Java Versionen nicht läuft, obwohl es eine andere Methode gegeben hätte das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Roar (30. Nov 2005)

bidde sehr:


```
fc.addPropertyChangeListener(new PropertyChangeListener() {

			private FileFilter lastOld = null;
			
			public void propertyChange(PropertyChangeEvent evt) {
				if(evt.getPropertyName().equals(JFileChooser.FILE_FILTER_CHANGED_PROPERTY)) {
					Object oldVal = evt.getOldValue(), newVal = evt.getNewValue();
					if(oldVal != null && oldVal instanceof MyFileFilterType)
						lastOld = (FileFilter) oldVal;
					if(newVal != null && !(newVal instanceof MyFileFilterType)) {
						fc.removeChoosableFileFilter((FileFilter) newVal);
						fc.setFileFilter(lastOld);
					}
				}
			}

		});
```

das funktioniert nicht nur mit allen älteren und neuen java versionen sondern auch viel wichtiger mit jedem lnf. es sieht nicht scheiße aus, es wird nix ersetzt und der user wird sich auch nich verarscht fühlen....


----------



## Beni (30. Nov 2005)

Oioioi, diese if's Schmerzen ja bis zum kleinen Zehen. Mach doch einen kleinen Dialog, und der User soll im Nachhinein auswählen, als was "fjksahl.spf" geöffnet werden soll. Das wäre auch für den Benutzer angehemer :wink:

[Edit: meine nicht Roar's Code, sondern der davor :bae:]


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

Da stehlt sich die Frage wtf is MyFileFilterType??


btw: mit Ilja Idee finde ich meine Idee immer noch besser!


Und was ist bei dem if so schlimm?? Für was gibts die Version als Abfrage...

Ihr habt mit Java einen haufen Dinger die ihr mit C/C++ nie haben werdet, aber ihr seit zu faul oder sonstiges die einzusetzen...


Programmiert mal in C/C++ irgendsowas und dann in java ihr würdet froh sein wenn Reflection oder Dialoge manipulieren, etc so einfach ginge wie in Java!


----------



## Roar (30. Nov 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da stehlt sich die Frage wtf is MyFileFilterType??



der typ deiner oder einer anderen klasse die filefilter implementiert. es hätte genausogut Kartoffelsalat heißen können.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

Ähm

Hab nen anonymen FileFilter erstellt??

Wie kann ich den jetzt da abfragen?!?!


----------



## Roar (30. Nov 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab nen anonymen FileFilter erstellt??



omg, dann machst du aus deiner anonymen kalsse halt ne normale :? alles schöner als ewige aneinanderreihungen von getComponent(x)s....

und wenn du von anonymen klassen nicht loskommst kansnt du ja mit ((FileFilter) oldVal).getDescription() überprüfen obs deiner ist. ist aber auch quatsch :autsch:

und wenn dir das noch immer nicht geföllt kannst du ja mit !oldVal.equals("javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI$GlobFilter") prüfen ob man ihn nehmen darf O.O


----------



## Beni (30. Nov 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was ist bei dem if so schlimm?


Es ist ein Hack der übelsten Sorte, eine wandelnde Zeitbombe, gegen jede noch so liberale Auslegung von OOP, sorgt garantiert irgendwann für viel Frust...  :roll:  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

Wieso ein Hack??

Das ist ne ganz normale Abfrage um welche VM Version es sich handelt....


@Roar... ich geh jetzt net das Programm umstricken.. Vielleicht teste ich es morgen mal...


----------



## Lim_Dul (30. Nov 2005)

Man soll sich nie auf irgendwelche Implementierungsdetails von fremden Klassen verlassen. Und nichts anders machst du. Du verlässt dich darauf, dass der Dialog in einer bestimmten Form aufgebaut ist. Dies sind aber Implementierungsdetails und nichts was nach außen spezifiziert ist.


----------



## thE_29 (30. Nov 2005)

Redet ihr jetzt von der if Abfrage oder vom eigentlichen ändern des Dialogs?!?!

Ihr verwirrt mich...


Dass das net gerade das "sauberste" ist is mir klar, aber so schauts am schönsten aus ^^


----------



## Beni (30. Nov 2005)

Wir sprechen vom _ganzen_ Codeschnippsel, also "if" + "ändern" :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (1. Dez 2005)

Also das if ist ne normale Abfrage :bae:

Und den Rest kannst meinetwegen als Hack bezeichnen 


Nachtrag: Aber nur weil ihr es seid :bae:


----------

